# 2008 NFL Regular Season Schedule



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The 2008 NFL Regular Season Schedule has been released.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d807c555e&template=without-video&confirm=true&icampaign=MB-Schedule


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The 17 week,256 game schedule starts on Thursday,Sept. 4 and ends on Sunday,Dec. 28.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Steve615!
Tom


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice to see my Packers get 4 more national appearances even after Favre leaves..


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Thanks Steve615!
> Tom


You're very welcome Tom.Always glad to help out whenever I can.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

scott72 said:


> Nice to see my Packers get 4 more national appearances even after Favre leaves..


Who says he's gone? 

Until Mid-August rolls around, I won't presume he's actually, really, completely retired....


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Da Bears have a Thursday night, Monday night, 2 Sunday night, plus a 3rd Sunday night flex-scheduled game (which is subject to change), and zero 3pm start times.

Sun. September 7 @ Colts 7:15pm FOX
Sun. September 14 @ Panthers 12:00pm FOX 
Sun. September 21 BUCCANEERS 12:00pm FOX 
Sun. September 28 EAGLES 7:15pm NBC 
Sun. October 5 @ Lions 12:00pm FOX 
Sun. October 12 @ Falcons 12:00pm FOX 
Sun. October 19 VIKINGS 12:00pm FOX 
Sun. November 2 LIONS 12:00pm FOX 
Sun. November 9 TITANS 12:00pm CBS 
*Sun. November 16 @ Packers 12:00pm FOX 
*Sun. November 23 @ Rams 12:00pm FOX 
*Sun. November 30 @ Vikings 7:15pm NBC 
*Sun. December 7 JAGUARS 12:00pm CBS 
Thu. December 11 SAINTS 7:15pm NFLN 
Mon. December 22 PACKERS 7:30pm ESPN 
*Sun. December 28 @ Texans 12:00pm FOX 

*Game times tentative and subject to flexible schedule. 
All times listed are Central Time. 

BRING IT!!!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Browns get 3 Monday Nights, A Sunday and a Thursday Night. Not bad!! And da Raiders get a Monday and a Thursday night. Niceeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Who says he's gone?
> 
> Until Mid-August rolls around, I won't presume he's actually, really, completely retired....


:lol: He was laughing at those rumors himself in the last interview I saw... but who knows! Keep dreaming, Pack fans!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

tcusta00 said:


> :lol: He was laughing at those rumors himself in the last interview I saw... but who knows! Keep dreaming, Pack fans!


The impish lad from Kiln. 

I will say that I'm not pinning my hopes one way or another at this point. The only thing that would shock me would be him playing for another team this coming season. I really don't see that happening.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## TheBuz (Apr 17, 2008)

Looking forward to the games.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

TheBuz said:


> Looking forward to the games.


:welcome_s to the site TheBuz.


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Who says he's gone?
> 
> Until Mid-August rolls around, I won't presume he's actually, really, completely retired....


Even Bears fans had to shed a tear for Bret...amazing career.

But if their are a handful of players who have been able to join teams mid season in other sports, why not football? Let's face it, a QB and his WR corps don't stay in sync all season anyway. Would it bee too hard for Bret to skip training camp and pre-season (which is typically what the older players consider a drag, since they know how to prep and stay in shape), and start playing in mid to late October. Let's say they are 3-4 or 4-4 by Halloween. He could play the second half (ala Roger Clemens joining the 'stros and Yanks in June) and the playoff, and be in mid season form in January.

Even if he could just stay home during September, that knocks 4 games off of the schedule and he would be fresher for the playoffs...maybe skip a road game in November or December..it's an idea.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

jimbo09 said:


> Even Bears fans had to shed a tear for Bret...amazing career.


Speak for yourself!!!
I'd never admit that!!!


Spoiler



(publicly)


:lol:



jimbo09 said:


> Even if he could just stay home during September, that knocks 4 games off of the schedule and he would be fresher for the playoffs...maybe skip a road game in November or December..it's an idea.


Why, so he can help them lose with another interception in overtime?
:hurah: 
Brett was a QB who has a long history of blowing games in crunch time.
God, I love sports rivalries!!!

Actually I wish he would come back.
If he did, that would be 2 more wins for Da Bears this year.
Lovie Smith has his number.


----------



## MN Sportsfan (May 2, 2008)

Even a Vikings fan like me will miss Favre. It sure will feel different.


----------



## coolguy426 (Jul 26, 2008)

MN Sportsfan said:


> Even a Vikings fan like me will miss Favre. It sure will feel different.


yeah same :/


----------

